# 80cm Flathead



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Even though I have posted it in trip reports I thought I would post it here also.

Detailed story in trip reports.


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

WELL DONE MATE . THATS ONE GOOD FISH  SEE YA MILAN


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Kraley - I was anchored up at the time but she certainly took some line off me. About 6 or 7 good runs. Read my report in Trip Reports for the full story.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Fantastic lizard Wayne. It's great to see she was released to keep on breeding.

Regards
Grant


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow thats HUGE :shock:

Well done on gettting it back into the water.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Well done Wayne.


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice fish mate. I got my P.B. 76cm one on Saturday. Yours would eat mine! Look at the shoulders!

Troy


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Gee Wayne
Why didn't you catch something like that in the Pine? Very nice fish.
Beats my best by 10cm. 
JD


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

I did'nt know we gor crocks this far south


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

I wouldn't have thrown it back for fear it may eat a small child and I'd feel responsible  
That is a monster fish!


----------

